# Eating Thread Algae (Spirogyra): Cherry Barb vs. Rosy Barb



## NickS (Oct 9, 2009)

I have the dreaded thread algae and the six rosy barbs I had never ate one bite of it.

I think you have to starve them to get them to eat it.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

My rosy barbs ate a good bit of algae. And then they developed a taste for plants. Not even anubias was safe from them --the mature leaves were too tough for them, but they would eat the developing leaves.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

They're not reliable algae eaters. They'll try to eat anything green when they feel like it. I'd fix your issue by removing the algae adjusting the light.


----------



## growitnow (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi, yes working on fix. Just figured to add some cleaning crew to help & I've seen Rosy/Cherry barbs listed as potentials


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Cherries won't eat algae.
Try SAE or the obnoxious flagfish (semi-aggressive).


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

chicken said:


> My rosy barbs ate a good bit of algae. And then they developed a taste for plants.


This was my experience with them. I added six and was psyched that they immediately started eating hair algae... it wasn't long before they turned on my fine leaved plants and back to the LFS they went.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

I used to have rosy barb. Eventhough I saw them nibbling at thread algae, it doesn't put a dent to them. You'll be disappointed if you want them just for algae control. Hand removal is the best thing.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Amano shrimps are excellent at eating thread algae IME. I like them because they're larger than other shrimps (better at not being eaten) and have great personality.


----------



## kharma (Sep 20, 2010)

mistergreen said:


> Cherries won't eat algae.
> Try SAE or the obnoxious flagfish (semi-aggressive).


2 of my cherries pick at my algae all the time... Maybe they are just weird...


----------

